# Cohiba Maduro 5 opinion



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello, my fellow puff friends. I haven't posted anything in a while and could use your opinions about a gift I received. I am relatively new to the whole CC experience. I enjoy the Undercrown level of cigars with the occasional No.9, F.F.P., Dirty Rats, Fuente Anejo's, etc. thrown in there, you know some better stuff occasionally. I have only had one cigar I've ever thrown out because I didn't like it ( probably something in there like twine). So are these the real deal? I might be heading down an even slipperier slope.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't see any red flags to say they aren't the real deal! Enjoy brother!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

When the OG’s with the knowledge chime in which I guarantee they will I’m hoping it’s a positive response! And you’ll know if ya got some gems there or something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

So I have quite a few of these and from everything I am seeing, they look legit. The “cohida” hologram, on the band, is very difficult to counterfeit. I think you have legit ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks legit. Plug in the verification code see what comes back.

http://www.habanos.com/en/verificacion-de-autenticidad/


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

I will need a few test samples for verification. Kidding they look pretty legit. 
I also doubt that a duper would add "Revisado" into the box. Always research your supplier and do not get them from Craigslist. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for your answers. I thought the same thing about the band, looks hard to copy. I will try the verification code when i get home it doesn't let me do it on phone.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

So I tried the verification code sight but it keeps timing out, I have the same problem when I program my vcr. I do think those CC's look to be legit as well. I have a couple more questions. They say they are aged 5 yr. so do I rest them? Also do you think these are legit? Same friend "gave" them to me.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

All luxury items are counterfeited. That’s why it’s so important to buy the vendor.

Trusted sources are the only way to go.

Unless the cigar in question is an obvious fake, no one can tell much from a picture. And a cigar can be genuine, but poorly maintained, and therefore rendered un-smokable.

Unfortunately we can’t discuss trusted vendors here, but a careful internet search will reveal some good sites with vendor reviews.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Any pictures of the foot? Monte #2 are one of the most popular sticks in the Habanos line. Making them one of the most faked smokes out there. Tough to say but as @bpegler said if they weren't stored right it really doesn't matter if there real or fake. Smoke one and let us know your thoughts.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll take a stab at this. I want to preface by saying that I don't smoke the maduro 5's at all and do not own a box same with the No.2's. Second I am terrible at spotting fakes generally. 

That said the pics were bothering me a bit, mostly because the cigars did not look right to me.

The hinges look incorrect to me and the box looks shoddy in general, especially for a high dollar box of Cohibas. If you look at the corners closely they are a bit torn up and the hinges seem to always be on the inside of the box in most pics including on some vendor websites and these are on the outside. 

The heads on the montes are pretty inconsistent some are pointed some are more rounded so there is that but Cuba being Cuba....anything is possible

I hope they are real Bob-O but I am not sold on their authenticity. Hopefully some other folks will chime in.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bob-o said:


> So I tried the verification code sight but it keeps timing out, I have the same problem when I program my vcr. I do think those CC's look to be legit as well. I have a couple more questions. They say they are aged 5 yr. so do I rest them? Also do you think these are legit? Same friend "gave" them to me.


If you are using a mobile device such as a iPad/phone the verification site almost always times out. At least for me, so try it on a laptop/desktop.

The 5s from what I can see look legit, that being said the montes, not so much looks to me the symbol is off centered on almost each one, bands look poor in general. Now I am for sure not an expert. But those are the things I noticed.

"I'm like a dog chasing cars, I wouldn't know what to do if I caught one, you know, I'd just do&#8230;things." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

where is @cromundisgust

or however you spell that name..lol...most knowledgeable CC guy I have ever read!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> where is @cromundisgust
> 
> or however you spell that name..lol...most knowledgeable CC guy I have ever read![/quote @curmudgeonista
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

protekk said:


> I'll take a stab at this. I want to preface by saying that I don't smoke the maduro 5's at all and do not own a box same with the No.2's. Second I am terrible at spotting fakes generally.
> 
> That said the pics were bothering me a bit, mostly because the cigars did not look right to me.
> 
> ...


I was drawn to the hinges myself. Hinges should be on inside and say cohiba on them. But what do I know.
Also isn't the stamp with Habanos code on the cardboard box and not on box itself. 
Pretty sure there not legit.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The Maduro 5's are FAKE, FAKE, FAKE. As @*protekk* pointed out all the reference pics I see have interior hinges. But here's the dead giveaway: The black wooden boxes DO NOT receive seals. They come packaged in an outer cardboard box and that is where all the seals would be applied. Even if that were not the case, the transit seal would be covered by the warranty seal when it gets applied. Typical dumb counterfeiters mistakes. They get supplied with fairly accurate looking packaging materials, then use them wrong.















On the Monte's, as @*protekk* and @*JtAv8tor* both indicated, they don't look right either. The heads are really poorly rolled and the bands look like the newest imprint, but on the old lighter brown background.

Sorry, but IMO both are 100% fake.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

GOT14U said:


> where is @cromundisgust
> 
> or however you spell that name..lol...most knowledgeable CC guy I have ever read!


LOL - I like the "disgust" part on the end. Maybe I should change my handle to that! :grin2:

And thanks for the vote of confidence. I do know a few guys that know a lot more about them than me, though.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Box seal is what did it for me. Now you cut one open and see what you might have been smoking. Who knows what may be in there. 
One reason I stay away from Montecristo and Cohiba there super popular so there faked a bunch and the real ones alot of times have construction issues. If you can't see before you purchase these to brands be cautious. Some in the line that aren't popular are very good. I feel if it say Monte or Cohiba the price instantly goes up.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

The signs were there, i just ain't the sharpest tool in the shed. Time to resume my studies.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

I had a feeling. :frown2:The Montes looked real bad to me. I was skeptical about the cohibas because the cigars themselves didn't look to be "quality sticks", but really I couldn't tell. Maybe if I light one up it would have been a dead giveaway. I included the pics of the hinge because that didn't look like the hinges in pics I saw on internet. The packaging and bands were real well done. Wow,I dont know how to break it to my friend, he has been under the assumption the stuff he has is all real. He has been collecting these for a while. Of course I'll be sticking to my Undercrowns, FFP stuff like that. Thanks a lot you guys maybe next time I can actually post in the thread about latest CC purchase.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey you guys check this out. I finally got the verification code sight to work. Look what it said.


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> The Maduro 5's are FAKE, FAKE, FAKE. As @*protekk* pointed out all the reference pics I see have interior hinges. But here's the dead giveaway: The black wooden boxes DO NOT receive seals. They come packaged in an outer cardboard box and that is where all the seals would be applied. Even if that were not the case, the transit seal would be covered by the warranty seal when it gets applied. Typical dumb counterfeiters mistakes. They get supplied with fairly accurate looking packaging materials, then use them wrong.
> 
> View attachment 228940
> View attachment 228946
> ...


Forgot about that....the man is 100% correct. My Secretos box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> all luxury items are counterfeited. That's why it's so important to buy the vendor.
> 
> Trusted sources are the only way to go.
> 
> ...


_this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------

